# Driver rating now has a million decimal places!



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Wooo! Check out your rating on the driver app!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Wooo! Check out your rating on the driver app!
> 
> View attachment 521


Joanne! They've got it totally wrong! I'm sure its .0000076547 more than that!


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

What are the 4 blue cars? I've never seen that.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Why does your phone look like that...mine is totally different, not phone, the UI


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

At least if you remember the whole figure you can see whether the previous rider rated you below or above (depending how often it updates). 

The blue car UI is new to me as well.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> At least if you remember the whole figure you can see whether the previous rider rated you below or above (depending how often it updates).


For lack of better things to do, I neurotically check my dashboard between rides. Keep in mind, any updates to ratings may be out of order, and the most recent one may have been just done by a much earlier trip.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow! Talk about getting right down to it....I wonder how many mice they needed to chisel away at that number!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> For lack of better things to do, I neurotically check my dashboard between rides. Keep in mind, any updates to ratings may be out of order, and the most recent one may have been just done by a much earlier trip.


I do too, but it takes at least four 5-star reviews for my 365 rating to bump up 0.01.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Raider said:


> Why does your phone look like that...mine is totally different, not phone, the UI


I covered up my license plate number and moved the map to the ocean to protect the innocent.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I covered up my license plate number and moved the map to the ocean to protect the innocent.


Methinks a Rideshare driver loses their "Innocence" in the first week of working!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Cut me some slack Sydney!


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah I noticed that this week. Mine was at 4.6969696969697 tonight.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just noticed the new format for the driver rating last night

those numbers are so tiny!

I did see the number go "up" by the end of the shift... with out looking at the dashboard, nice.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Yeah I noticed that this week. Mine was at 4.6969696969697 tonight.


Wow Sonic Man! With all those 69's in your rating do passengers get a look at your magic numbers and comment on your skills? Lol


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Thankfully, the rating isn't shown on the screen during a ride, and I have gone up since then. 4.70479704797048


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Thankfully, the rating isn't shown on the screen during a ride, and I have gone up since then. 4.70479704797048


BORING!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Is there a way still to see the more detailed driver rating number?


----------

